# Sticky  A quick reminder: No Homemade Lure Sales please!



## ShakeDown

It has been brought to our attention that some guys have been using the Tackle Making forum as a vessel to openly solicit buyers for the lures they make. Just a reminder, this is a TOS violation and steps on our advertiser's toes.

You can create, share pics/tips/methods (what the forum was designed for!) but please refrain from selling your items on OGF without being an advertiser/sponsor of OGF. Posts that don't adhere to our TOS will be pulled without notice.

Thanks!

OGF Staff


----------

